# Josh Gordon Art



## clefan12 (Jul 24, 2017)

Not my own art, but wondering if anyone has opinions on these three pieces of digital art:

https://www.vangoart.co/smile-design-gallery/insain-by-josh-gordon

https://www.vangoart.co/smile-desig...h-gordon-d7af56bc-4dd8-49a7-ac8d-9f7bdf848cfc

https://www.vangoart.co/smile-desig...h-gordon-e52c4e37-764c-46b9-b5ab-a3d9306a9c39

Thanks for any help!


----------



## clefan12 (Jul 24, 2017)

Anyone to help?


----------



## clefan12 (Jul 24, 2017)

Any thoughts?


----------



## ScottCLE (Jul 26, 2017)

The halftone and other back round textures create a nice depth. The layers keep the eyes busy in a great way. 

The top right corner of "Destined" really draws my attention off of that edge. If it was faded a little darker to about the color of the neck or a little lighter it may help to keep the eye contained to the rest of the piece. But, then again, that would not be necessary of the location of the piece was not white.

The dimensions on these are 28" X 24". All three would make an amazing impact at double the size.

Keep creating more!


----------



## ScottCLE (Jul 26, 2017)

Not sure how I missed that first line. Pretend that I was directing the suggestions towards the artist. =)

I'm curious to see if he has done more.


----------



## Cozylander (Jun 30, 2017)

I really like the artist's style and how "funky" it looks. You don't happen to know what he or she used for creating those pieces? I'd be really curious to know


----------

